# A Smiths With Aspirations



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I usually prefer arabic numerals, but there is always the exception to the rule.

J W Benson Tropical with C Series Smiths movement circa 1953.










I'm rather smitten with this latest arrival :inlove:

Julian (L)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Julian,

Thatâ€™s a very classy looking watch, imo. I donâ€™t usually like Roman numerals on wristwatches but this is one of the few exceptions.

Enjoy it.:wink1:


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

nice dial, never seen that watch before.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> I usually prefer arabic numerals, but there is always the exception to the rule.
> 
> J W Benson Tropical with C Series Smiths movement circa 1953.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely piece. I've seen Benson Tropicals before, but not with a dial like that.


----------

